# Soaps, seeds, fiber, roving, etc



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

I need to put up grain for the year, which means I need the money to do so, lol. So, I'll be adding more as I go, but to start:

Hidatsa Shield Figure bean seed. $2 per pack of 50 seeds. Shipping is $2.50 for one pack. 









Merino roving, white, 21 micron. $3/oz









Angora fiber, English, plucked - $8/oz **Please contact me about colors

Angora fiber, English, shorn - $5/oz *Contact me about colors

Angora fiber, Satin, black and chestnut, plucked - $12/oz 

Goat Milk, Silk and Angora soaps - $4 each or 4/$15. Shipping is $5.50 for up to 4 bars.









Soy Candles - $10 each. Shipping depends on your location. 

A photo and listing for each soap and candle type can be found below:
https://www.facebook.com/HappyValleyHandcrafted


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I would love to buy some Goat Milk Soap! I liked your FB page - are you in Central Pa? I ask because on your FB page the name is Happy Valley


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh cool - you are local- I see you do the flea market on Saturdays! I will totally be going to it to buy soap!!! 
Will you be again?


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

Hello! I'm sorry, I just saw these! Yes, we have one more flea market on the 19th this month and then we're done for the season there. I have soaps at the Village Eatinghouse and I'm trying to jam a few more craft shows in for the holidays.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

You might want to check Mt Nittany United Methodist Church - they have one and it is very reasonable to have a table there


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

I'll be adding more pictures soon.


----------



## tammy from wv (May 11, 2002)

What scents do you have in soaps?


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

I'm not sure if this will work, but I have a page on facebook where you can see most of my soaps. 

Silk Soaps:
Rosemary Mint
Allure
Pink Sugar
Mint Scrubby (all essential oils)
Jasmine
Cucumber Melon
Monkey Farts
Baby Powder
Honey Bee
Soapadelic (patchouli based scent)

Goat Milk Soaps:
Watermelon
Oatmeal, Milk & Honey

Sheep Milk Soaps:
Head Shop (patchouli base scent)
Honeydew Melon

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.240860172770450.1073741835.152443918278743&type=3

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.305135363009597.1073741837.152443918278743&type=3

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.152445188278616.1073741826.152443918278743&type=3


----------

